# Which fish to keep??



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

I can't figure out what to do. My pygos (currently in the 125) are fun to watch and relax to but are typical pygos when it comes to movement and usually freak. Plus they are alot to feed and take care of.

My rhom on the other hand just chills in his temporary 55g and does nothing but sit still and occasonally swim side to side. If I get to close to the tank he backs away or faces away from me. I am not sure if he is like this because of the limited tank space or if it is just his tame behavior.

I wanted to sell the pygos and put the rhom in the 125 in hopes that he will liven up and be aggressive but I am afraid that he won't liven up and will just remain the wasy he is. On top of it I would lose my pygos which have done so well together these last 2 years.

Should I sell the pygos and hope the rhom livens up or sell the rhom and keep my shoal? What would you do? Why?

Pics
Pygos

































RHOM


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

well it looks like your rhom has a chimple... did you just move him into that tank? if so he is gunna take a long time to feel comfy.. why not just keep both. ????? o yah your fish look amazing!


----------



## lalalalalalala (Mar 19, 2005)

keep the shoal!
the more the merrier.. 1 fish seems boring when compared to 7 fish.
plus u'll have a chance of them breeding


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

Keep your Pygo's, much more fun.


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

Rhom had the chimple when I bought him. He has been in the 55g for about 4 months now. I would keep both if I had an extra 125g but I do not feel that a 55g tank can properly house a 12" fish for an extended amount of time. I also do not have the room or money for another 125g so I eventually will have to choose.


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

I say keep the shoal, one p is boring I can tell you from experience, but I still love my solitary rbp.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

I would keep the rhom.... Its all about personal preference. In a 125 the rhom is going to have much more room and not feel so confined. In time I believe he'll come around and be the aggressive rhom you want him to be. From looking at the pics, he has all the potential in the world. Also, Pygo's are too common. Everybody and their grandpops have them or had the at one point. If they were caribes, that would be different. Keep the rhom.

Regards,
Jamie


----------



## wayne.140 (Jan 23, 2005)

rhom all the way


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Pygo's!!!! The more fish, the merrier. It is really cool to watch them interact with each other, and "school" around in your home aquarium. Having one lone piranha would be boring in my opinion........
~Taylor~


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

I voted rhom because I think that it would be a better show fish than they pygos.

Also, a nice rhom like that only comes around so often, whereas you could probably by slightly smaller pygos back almost whenever you want.


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

Good point Phtstrat


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Since you live in New Jersey replacing any of your fish shouldn't be a problem. Have you thought about maybe even about getting a Elong or Manny?


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Well tell us what you want? Do you want to watch one fish and have it look real nice? Or do you want to watch a bunch of fish?

Do you want it so you can show your friends how it can tear apart anything you throw in there??

I'd say probally keep the rhom. I have one and it is a mad thing. It was in a 32 and it is now in a 55 gallon. Mine used to do the SAME EXACT thing. Now he swims everywhere comes up to the glass, chases my finger. I'd say move him in and you'll be sure to see a more incredible fish!


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

O yes, plus, maintaining one fish is a heck of a lot easier then a group of fish!


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Keep the Rhom man!!!!!!!!

A 12" Rhom is much more exotic IMHO then a shoal of pygo's......

Plus thats a f*cking amazing looking diamond back man!!!!!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

well i would keep both and figure a way to get money for another 125g 
maybe a used one,and sell some stuff on ebay or something 
once you sell them you will always want them back

or u can sell the pygo's,throw the rhom in the 125g and buy a manny or brandtii for the 55g


----------



## edcal (Feb 19, 2005)

I say keep the Rhom, add some live plants, throw in a few tiger barbs or danios for playful snacks and grow that BaD BoY to 16+ inches







Your Rhom is sweet as it is... imagine him even bigger, that would be sweet.


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

keep the rhom


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

Thanks for the vote and replies. I am very reluctant to sell my pygos because were my first fish/piranha. I raised the reds since they were dime size and the terns since they were 3 or 4 inches. I kinda see them as part of the family. As much as I would hate to sell them they are for sale and will continue to be for sale. The thought of growing out a monster rhom just makes my skin tingle plus he will be much easier to care for. Plus if the rhom does turn out to be a dud I could always sell, him run to Shark Aquarium or Aqua Scape, and pick up 5 or 6 piraya or a manny. Please continue to vote and leave remarks. thanks for your opinions


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

sell them all and buy a 10" fahaka


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

HighOctane said:


> Thanks for the vote and replies. I am very reluctant to sell my pygos because were my first fish/piranha. I raised the reds since they were dime size and the terns since they were 3 or 4 inches. I kinda see them as part of the family. As much as I would hate to sell them they are for sale and will continue to be for sale. The thought of growing out a monster rhom just makes my skin tingle plus he will be much easier to care for. Plus if the rhom does turn out to be a dud I could always sell, him run to Shark Aquarium or Aqua Scape, and pick up 5 or 6 piraya or a manny. Please continue to vote and leave remarks. thanks for your opinions
> [snapback]962828[/snapback]​


You think like me.

Good man


----------



## A-D-D (Feb 3, 2005)

I'd keep the shoal.I have 3 reds and 2 piraya(sp?)they are far more exciting than my one rhom(wich hides all day until feeding time).Then again the shoal tank requires a lot more maintainance,and my rhom is'nt 1 FOOT LONG!!!


----------



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

Pygo's... keep the pygo's


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

You said you have had then since dime size? How long ago did you buy then and how big are they now?


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

Bought them a little over 2 years ago. They are right around 8-9" now.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

I would go for the rhom. Once he is settled in your 125G he will feel a lot more comfortable and will have a lot of personality


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

Thats what I am hoping for







....if not I'll just give him away in a contest or something


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Get a larger tank (60x20") for your Rhom, and keep both - you seem attached to both Rhom and your shoal, so I don't think you'll ever be able to make a decision without at least regretting it a little (I know I wouldn't, if I had to choose between my Reds and Manny...)

A 55g isn't exactly ideal for a Rhom as big as yours, so there's a good chance he'll 'improve' once he has more room.


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

What do you feel could adaquatly house a rhom of that size for life?


----------



## DAZZA (Mar 7, 2003)

I would keep the rhom, but then i prefer serras. I don't usually like terns, but your's look great. There's always the chance that the rhom will be just as inactive in the 125 and that would be a waste. Tough call, your call. It's already been said, pygo's are easier to come by than beautiful large serras.
Ta.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

HighOctane said:


> What do you feel could adaquatly house a rhom of that size for life?
> [snapback]963120[/snapback]​


I don't think your Rhom will grow a lot more, so a tank that is 60" long and 18-20" deep should be enough. As far as height is concerned, I wouldn't go below 20" - less might make the fish feel trapped, and could increase the chance of it jumping (possibly smashing the lit/lights, or even jump out of the tank).

So you'd basically be looking at a plusm. 85g tank or more...


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

My parents will kill me if I got another tank! You people need to stop telling me both. You put bad ideas in my head. Plus I have my most favorite fish (gold spilo) waiting to make a lovely home in the 55g the rhom is currently in.









Someone has to go!!!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

HighOctane said:


> My parents will kill me if I got another tank! You people need to stop telling me both. You put bad ideas in my head. Plus I have my most favorite fish (gold spilo) waiting to make a lovely home in the 55g the rhom is currently in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmm.... in that case I'm glad I'm not you









It'll be a tough choice, no matter what, so maybe the best you can do is to make a list of pro's and con's of both your Rhom and your Pygo's, and make a decision based on that.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Judazzz said:


> HighOctane said:
> 
> 
> > My parents will kill me if I got another tank! You people need to stop telling me both. You put bad ideas in my head. Plus I have my most favorite fish (gold spilo) waiting to make a lovely home in the 55g the rhom is currently in.
> ...










I find myself doing that in a lot of critical decision making times as well.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Keep the Pygos


----------



## piranhaqueen (Nov 18, 2004)

If I had to keep one or the other I would keep the shoal - but I would probably find a way to keep em all.... get a bigger tank for the rhom (do you have a powerhead in there for him)


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

I have a very strong powerhead in there for him. Keeps him fairly busy during the day and turns off at night with the lights.


----------



## baddfish (Feb 7, 2003)

Keep the Rhom. As far as the "chinple" goes. I had a 9in Gold with the same thing on its chin. I netted the fish and, while still in the net, i laid it flat on a solid surface. Then i grabbed a new razor blade and carefully sliced the thing CLEAN off. I added a some stress coat to the tank and within a week this guy was completely healed. Made a BIG difference in its appearence. Didn't seem to bother it at all.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

if you have a 125 gallon i would keep the rhomb without thinking twice. i LOVE rhombs, and the picture you have is perhaps one of the best looking ones ive seen!! 
the reds are great as well, and theyll make a nice shoal, but that rhomb is a rare find man! 
keep the rhomb! you can always start up a new red belly tank anytime, to find a rhomb like that again is rare.

btw...beautiful fish! all of them


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

You would be crazy to give up that rohm......I would sell the 55gal and upgrade the rohm into a 75gal for life. And keep the pygos the way they are.


----------



## a_plus1234 (Jul 26, 2003)

That's a nice lookin rhom...but i wouldn't give up my hungry caribe shoal for nothing. I prefer pygos over serras, but it's up to u.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

HighOctane said:


> My parents will kill me if I got another tank! You people need to stop telling me both. You put bad ideas in my head. Plus I have my most favorite fish (gold spilo) waiting to make a lovely home in the 55g the rhom is currently in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










i know the feeling. The gf said i could only have 1 tank.
I've managed to get 5 in the house


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

yorkshire said:


> HighOctane said:
> 
> 
> > My parents will kill me if I got another tank! You people need to stop telling me both. You put bad ideas in my head. Plus I have my most favorite fish (gold spilo) waiting to make a lovely home in the 55g the rhom is currently in.
> ...










Where there's a will, there's a way!!!


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

Ha thats like me. Parents said no fish no tanks. 1 month later I had a 40g and 3 reds. Then 5 months later I had a 125, 55, 40, two 29's all stocked with P's. They learned to accept them


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

i think that the pygo's are much more entertaining and much more rewarding.


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

ok then how bout you put like 3 of the pygos in the 55 and the rhom in the 125???? then you have both........ sell the rest of the pygos







if i had to choose i would say the pygos... they are classic and alot more entertaining. i have both and i like my pygos better


----------

